# rabbit sticker



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw this sticker and I want it.
does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## thug4life (Jun 29, 2007)

yes i would also want that sticker!


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

+1


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

Hilarious! best sticker on the tex' someone post this in the 2.0 engine forum!


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: (TPizzle)*

i need one too


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (Yu_Power)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yu_Power* »_i need one too

x2


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

This is blatent GTI hating. Hypocrites! All of you!


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

ill take 1


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_This is blatent GTI hating. Hypocrites! All of you!

hehehe, whats funny is some MKV GTI owners put that sticker on their car. thats funny. i know tons of places here in socal that can have those made.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

this is not a GTI hating sticker, it is a sticker to tell all the GTI owners not to disrespect where their car came from. No one talks bad about GTI's but all of you GTI owners talk down at our rabbits.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_this is not a GTI hating sticker, it is a sticker to tell all the GTI owners not to disrespect where their car came from. No one talks bad about GTI's but *all* of you GTI owners talk down at our rabbits.


----------



## alexq07 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

sign me up lol


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

VW-newb GTI owners make fun of you 2.5ers... you make fun of the 2.0T... then you say at least your car isn't a mk4 2.0...
The sticker isn't as funny when you're thinking of/taking it in the "**** GTI owners" context.


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_I saw this sticker and I want it.
does anyone know where I can get it?

















Awesome Sticker!! I think this is the only sticker I would allow my self to put on my car















Who sells them?


----------



## Sarge_MK5 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure where you can get it but I think I saw it in the new VW drivers magazine.


_Modified by Sarge_MK5 at 4:43 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (Sarge_MK5)*

dont know where to get the sticker, but i came across this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...QrdZ1


----------



## John0 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (GtiGirl)*

Thats the best sticker. hands down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FosterLustley (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

haha. thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

YES!!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_this is not a GTI hating sticker, it is a sticker to tell all the GTI owners not to disrespect where their car came from. No one talks bad about GTI's but all of you GTI owners talk down at our rabbits.

so true. I need one of these. If anyone has them made up let me know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

If you or anyone else locates this decal, please PM 
TOO awesome!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 07maddrabbit at 5:09 PM 7-21-2007_


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (07maddrabbit)*

http://www.modernimage.net can make any sticker you want, they just need an image that they can recreate, prices vary


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

still wondering where i can get this thing.....


----------



## MKV.RABBIT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (klings designs)*

I forgot to look around at Waterfest for this sticker. Did anyone look for it?


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (MKV.RABBIT)*

Search Meiser on here. He's out of the PNW, and an all around stand up guy. He is a vinyl master, and I think he might be able to handle it.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_still wondering where i can get this thing.....


http://www.modernimage.net ask for Rolando, he can make anything!


----------



## mkvwabit (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

here is the link.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2622243
Peace,
Dave


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (mkvwabit)*

I found the sticker. It is $3.71 + s/h.







I just bought mine. 
http://www.stedmandesigns.com/...mid=1


_Modified by rabbit07 at 7:26 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

Hats off to you! Great find!!!!!!!!


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

Just put mine on today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Just received mine in the mail today. can't wait till I put it on.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

it seems to me that the sticker is talking about the mk1 Rabbit, not the mk5.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

they didn't have the FAST back then. It was origonaly the Rabbit GTI.


----------



## max44 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (UGRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UGRabbit* »_it seems to me that the sticker is talking about the mk1 Rabbit, not the mk5. 

+1


----------



## blacked2.5 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

just ordered mine








cant wait to put this baby on,lol. and i never put any stickers on my cars, but this just screams at me to do it


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: rabbit sticker (blacked2.5)*

I can make for $4.50 shipped contact me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blacked2.5s (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (Elite_Vdub)*

Just ordered mine. I can't wait to put this on!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: rabbit sticker (Elite_Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elite_Vdub* »_I can make for $4.50 shipped contact me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you make it into a shirt? I would definitely buy that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (akdakota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akdakota* »_Can you make it into a shirt? I would definitely buy that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: rabbit sticker (akdakota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akdakota* »_Can you make it into a shirt? I would definitely buy that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure can, just added
http://d4022938.u68.websitesource.net/shirts.html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Elite_Vdub at 5:35 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: rabbit sticker (Elite_Vdub)*

Purchased. Not through site though. Direct paypal to address on site. Grey, L, Black text, Respect 2. Sent $25 to cover shipping to AK.


_Modified by akdakota at 2:31 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## Elite_Vdub (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: rabbit sticker (akdakota)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akdakota* »_Purchased. Not through site though. Direct paypal to address on site. Grey, L, Black text, Respect 2. Sent $25 to cover shipping to AK.

_Modified by akdakota at 2:31 PM 9-7-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (Elite_Vdub)*

Here is my sticker.


----------



## ixmxm (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: rabbit sticker (rabbit07)*

is it just me or does that seem like it should be on MK1 rabbits? Come on the rabbit is pwning that fast... "respect your roots" MKV's are new


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: rabbit sticker (ixmxm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ixmxm* »_is it just me or does that seem like it should be on MK1 rabbits?

yes, this is true but it is for all the new GTI owners telling them where their car came from and not to disrespect the new Rabbit.


----------



## artistict (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: rabbit sticker (ixmxm)*

that is why I got two stickers one for my old rabbit and one for my new rabbit


----------

